# A Greyhound experience.....



## pianocat (Dec 22, 2013)

I spent four hours on a greyhound yesterday taking my first trip on a bus in 30+ years. Happy to announce I arrived in St. Louis safe and sound but the ride wasn't without some tense moments. We traveled through torrential rainfall all the way from Evansville to STL but the driver wasn't slowing down at all despite conditions. As a matter of fact he was passing semi trucks often, (Usually the pacesetters for speed on interstate highways). I understand he had a schedule to keep, And like I said we arrived on time safe and sound but I feel that was due to a lot of luck,actually. It must've been one of the older buses -paint was chipping off the metal interior parts, the seats were very worn with tears, and my window was leaking around the edges allowing rain water to pool at the base. I've already made other arrangements for my return trip to Evansville next week, and will be requesting a refund for the unused portion from greyhound. On a positive note I'm looking forward to riding Amtrak tomorrow out to California.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2013)

Glad you made it safely. That's why I take Amtrak - not very many semis on the rails to pass and most times the train stays between those 2 rails. Not always the case with cars or buses staying between those 2 lines on the highway!


----------



## pianocat (Dec 22, 2013)

No kidding! Unfortunately there is no other mode of transportation to get out of Evansville without driving myself (Which I didn't want to do for several reasons). Of course we have an airport but it doesn't serve St. Louis or even Indianapolis. Besides it was the airlines that grounded me last Christmas from seeing my daughter (snow). Sure wish we had Amtrak in Evansville.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 22, 2013)

Enjoy the Train Ride and Leave the Driving to Amtrak!  Look forward to your Trip Report!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Dec 22, 2013)

Like you, I wish we had Amtrak to get where we need to go, every time. Yesterday, we went on Greyhound from Tallahassee to NOL (no more Sunset Ltd east of NOL, darn!). Coming across Lake Pontchartrain was not quite a nail-biter, but we could sure tell the driver was fighting the wind all the way. Glad to be getting on SL tomorrow.


----------



## pianocat (Dec 22, 2013)

Yikes! There were some pretty severe storms down that way. Glad you made it safely.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 22, 2013)

Leaking rain? That's a G4500 for sure, those buses have poor spot welds and that's why they leak rain. I guess Greyhound ran out of good buses for the holiday season.

Passing semis is a big part of riding Greyhound. Greyhound drivers are trained to pass semis as much as possible and aggresively. It's cool to watch the driver passing them when I sit at the front. You sure don't get cab rides on Amtrak this easily! That's what I really like about Greyhound, everything's so close together compared to Amtrak, you got the driver right there in front and you can see up and down the length of the bus. I quite like it, in fact, I like the thrill more than Amtrak. Thus, I don't ride Amtrak anymore, for me, it's Greyhound every time, everywhere! (excpet Seattle) 

Generally what I've seen them do is that they keep to the outside lane and run at the speed limit. If a heavy truck in front can't keep the speed limit, the Greyhound driver will approach from behind and look to pass. When they see the inside lane is clear, they'll switch over and floor it to pass the truck as fast as possible. After the bus has safely cleared the front of the truck, the driver switches back to the outside lane. Basically, it's a textbook pass.

Greyhound's rebuilding all those G4500's so you might want to give them another try in the summer or sometime where they don't have a bus shortage. Amtrak's relaxing, but Greyhound's fun!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 22, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Leaking rain? That's a G4500 for sure, those buses have poor spot welds and that's why they leak rain. I guess Greyhound ran out of good buses for the holiday season.
> 
> Passing semis is a big part of riding Greyhound. Greyhound drivers are trained to pass semis as much as possible and aggresively. It's cool to watch the driver passing them when I sit at the front. You sure don't get cab rides on Amtrak this easily! That's what I really like about Greyhound, everything's so close together compared to Amtrak, you got the driver right there in front and you can see up and down the length of the bus. I quite like it, in fact, I like the thrill more than Amtrak. Thus, I don't ride Amtrak anymore, for me, it's Greyhound every time, everywhere! (excpet Seattle)
> 
> ...


You missed the point about the poor driving conditions (heavy rain). EVERYONE should slow down during those conditions.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes, I know the point about the heavy rain, but Greyhound schedules have padding, so if the driver arrived on time, he probably did slow down. I'm thinking he might have gone 5-10 mph below the limit. If you're looking out the side window, as Amtrak riders do, you'll feel like the bus is going really fast when it's not. Trust the driver, 95% of Greyhound drivers are excellent.

Take a look at 1:25:00: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIUXv2DiPEQ. This is a G4500 driving through the rain reletively fast. As you can see, it's fine. But it's better on a D because the D has a lower center of gravity than the G.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Yes, I know the point about the heavy rain, but Greyhound schedules have padding, so if the driver arrived on time, he probably did slow down. I'm thinking he might have gone 5-10 mph below the limit.


True, about the pad. But don't the "scheduled" time usually mean "under normal conditions"? :huh: Even if the driver slowed down "5-10 MPH below the limit" with a "normal" limit of 60-65, that would mean the bus was going 50-60 MPH!  Most times in driving rain or other bad weather, most drivers will drive at 30-45 MPH at most!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 23, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know the point about the heavy rain, but Greyhound schedules have padding, so if the driver arrived on time, he probably did slow down. I'm thinking he might have gone 5-10 mph below the limit.
> ...


True, I'm thinking this had something to do with the bus. It's almost certainly a G4500 because of the leaking window. I think this driver was used to driving a better bus on this route. He must've been unhappy to drive a G4500, and wanted to get off duty as fast as possible.

Hey OP, do you still remember the bus? Was it this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/6893824903/

If that's the right bus, it sure explains a lot.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe he did not like the bus and wanted to get off duty ASAP (as you say), but is that reason to put the lives of everyone on the bus and others on the road in danger? :huh: I think not! (My own opinion of course.)


----------



## railiner (Dec 23, 2013)

pianocat said:


> I spent four hours on a greyhound yesterday taking my first trip on a bus in 30+ years. Happy to announce I arrived in St. Louis safe and sound but the ride wasn't without some tense moments. We traveled through torrential rainfall all the way from Evansville to STL but the driver wasn't slowing down at all despite conditions. As a matter of fact he was passing semi trucks often, (Usually the pacesetters for speed on interstate highways). I understand he had a schedule to keep, And like I said we arrived on time safe and sound but I feel that was due to a lot of luck,actually. It must've been one of the older buses -paint was chipping off the metal interior parts, the seats were very worn with tears, and my window was leaking around the edges allowing rain water to pool at the base. I've already made other arrangements for my return trip to Evansville next week, and will be requesting a refund for the unused portion from greyhound. On a positive note I'm looking forward to riding Amtrak tomorrow out to California.


In general, Greyhound driver's are among the best professional driver's on the road. They are trained to operate the vehicle in a safe manner, are monitored in several ways by company and government oversight. They are taught that "when late, stay late" and "safety first" is the company policy. That said, whenever you have a large pool of employees, not all are quite up to the same proficiency.

You did say that you rode the bus for the first time in 30+ years, so you really don't have recent experience to use as a basis of comparing your ride experience with the norm.

Professional bus operator's average almost 100,000 miles a year on the road, in all weather conditions, day and night. So while many inexperienced automobile driver's may slow way down in some inclement weather, a professional knows the safe capability of his or her vehicle in various conditions.

In addition, the bus is more capable of climbing hills than heavy trucks, so the bus will usually pass them, especially on climbs. The bus will also descend hills faster, as they have better braking capability than a heavy truck.

I am glad that you arrived at your destination safe and sound, and sorry that you had those 'tense moments'....

As for the condition of the particular vehicle you were in, well they are replacing many of their older buses with brand new ones....


----------



## pianocat (Dec 23, 2013)

Swadian, That photo you linked to is way too modern for this bus - it was more gray, and on the sides, had a fluted- like aluminum siding look . I thoroughly understand these drivers are experts, they are very well-trained. But I'm not talking a little rain here if you heard the weather for that day,centra southernl Illinois, this area was inundated with up to 8 inches of rain, and there was standing water on interstate 64. Despite how professional the driver is and well-trained ,nothing will convince me that he should've been going as fast as he was in those conditions. I'm not forever giving up on greyhound but i won't try it in this market again.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 23, 2013)

Fluted sides?! You really made me determined to get to the bottom of this. Greyhound dosen't have anymore fluted buses in regular US service. They still have some old MC-12's as work buses but they have no wheelchair lifts so they're prohibited from schedules. And the other fluted buses have long been retired.

So, if you were riding a fluted bus, it wasn't a Greyhound bus. Greyhound charters and rents a lot of buses over the holiday season. This one was probably that.

Are you sure the bus said "GREYHOUND" on the side? If not, then it wasn't a Greyhound.

This photo set has every Greyhound bus you could've ridden: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/sets/72157625959347317/. If you can't find the bus in this set then it wasn't a Greyhound. You could look around one of MBernero's other sets and see if you can find you bus.

I am throughly intrigued and baffled as to the "fluted" sides.


----------



## pianocat (Dec 25, 2013)

Photo #33 down from the top comes closest to what I rode. Yes it had "greyhound" plastered as in photo. Still won't be taking it again. Fluting below the name and on door. I saw No Way it could have been handicapped accessible, but maybe you know better. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 25, 2013)

Wait, you mean this thing? http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbernero/5457636918/in/set-72157625959347317. Not possible! That's a MC-12 in the old colours. It's not wheelchair accesible, so strictly illegal to operate. And that's the old colours, all the MC-12's in those colours were either retired before 2008 or repainted. After repainting, they ran a few more years, but the last ones were retired in 2012. A few still remain as work buses.

Now I'm really confused. Is the MC-12 actually legal to operate?


----------



## Anderson (Dec 30, 2013)

Swadian,

I'm not an expert on buses (I'll leave that to you), but I can't help but wonder if Greyhound couldn't have gotten a waiver to run the equipment on a route that already had a wheelchair-accessible bus doing the same schedule. I know Amtrak was able to get a waiver for the VIA equipment last Thanksgiving (two waivers, in fact), so these things do seem to exist in the world of government. From what was described, it sounds like they got a waiver for one of those work buses.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 30, 2013)

No, the work buses have most of the seats removed, so it could not have been used in passenger service. And there's no reason to station a work bus along this route because Greyhound has Maintainence Centers at Atlanta, Nashville, and Saint Louis. Even the work buses probably got rapainted into EE so they wouldn't have silversides.

Every other MC-12 had been either sold or scrapped.

This just doesn't match up.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 4, 2014)

pianocat said:


> I spent four hours on a greyhound yesterday taking my first trip on a bus in 30+ years. Happy to announce I arrived in St. Louis safe and sound but the ride wasn't without some tense moments. We traveled through torrential rainfall all the way from Evansville to STL but the driver wasn't slowing down at all despite conditions. As a matter of fact he was passing semi trucks often, (Usually the pacesetters for speed on interstate highways). I understand he had a schedule to keep, And like I said we arrived on time safe and sound but I feel that was due to a lot of luck,actually. It must've been one of the older buses -paint was chipping off the metal interior parts, the seats were very worn with tears, and my window was leaking around the edges allowing rain water to pool at the base. I've already made other arrangements for my return trip to Evansville next week, and will be requesting a refund for the unused portion from greyhound. On a positive note I'm looking forward to riding Amtrak tomorrow out to California.


I am sorry to hear that your bus experience was not pleasant. I hope your Amtrak ride was much better.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 4, 2014)

pennyk said:


> pianocat said:
> 
> 
> > I spent four hours on a greyhound yesterday taking my first trip on a bus in 30+ years. Happy to announce I arrived in St. Louis safe and sound but the ride wasn't without some tense moments. We traveled through torrential rainfall all the way from Evansville to STL but the driver wasn't slowing down at all despite conditions. As a matter of fact he was passing semi trucks often, (Usually the pacesetters for speed on interstate highways). I understand he had a schedule to keep, And like I said we arrived on time safe and sound but I feel that was due to a lot of luck,actually. It must've been one of the older buses -paint was chipping off the metal interior parts, the seats were very worn with tears, and my window was leaking around the edges allowing rain water to pool at the base. I've already made other arrangements for my return trip to Evansville next week, and will be requesting a refund for the unused portion from greyhound. On a positive note I'm looking forward to riding Amtrak tomorrow out to California.
> ...


Dosen't matter, her bus experience is bogus, 'cause the bus doesn't exist! I answered all those questions for nothing! No offence but I got to go with what I have.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 4, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > pianocat said:
> ...


I don't believe her bus experience is bogus at all and you don't have any proof that it isn't just because someone who isn't as into buses as you are can't identify a bus type to your satisfaction. Most people wouldn't know nor care what type of bus they're riding much in the same way that most people who fly don't know what type of plane they are flying on. Your attack sir, is unwarranted.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 4, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry to hear that your bus experience was not pleasant. I hope your Amtrak ride was much better.
> ...


Let me explain a few facts of life to you Swadian. The fact is that Pianocat doesn't regularly ride buses. She has no interest in riding buses; unlike you. And also, unlike you, she doesn't spend her days studying & memorizing bus types.

Therefore, her failure to properly describe what type of bus she was in is understandable. I couldn't do it either. But that does NOT, let me repeat that, IT DOES NOT mean that her experience was bogus. If she were an expert in bus ID, then you could declare her experience bogus. But she is NOT an expert in bus ID; unlike you.

If Pianocat were a guest and this were her first post here, I might be inclined to give you a bit more leeway. But Pianocat is a regular member with dozens of posts here. She deserves better than basically being called a liar.

So that will be enough of you calling her experience bogus. Again, she deserves better than that!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2014)

Alan nails it again.

Pianocat, ignore the hater - hopefully your return trip is better.


----------



## pianocat (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you AlanB, tp49, Ryan, and others who've messaged me regarding the renewed activity on this topic.

And now I will have one last word on the subject:

For the last time Mr. 'Hardcore' - _*I rode on a piece-of-crap Greyhound bus*_ that probably shouldn't have been in service but alas...it was. My trip was indeed, 'real', and on that note [musical pun intended] I plan to place you on my ignore list so our paths never have to cross again. Pianocat.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 4, 2014)

Whatever you say, but just for the sake of anybody that comes across this thread, I'm gonna make it clear again that there are no Greyhound buses with fluted sides that operate in the US, and they are very rare in Canada.

They doesn't exist, and they're illegal so it won't exist!

Thus I still believe it is bogus. And instead of trying to discuss the situation, people have tagged me as a "hater". Sigh.....


----------



## jebr (Jan 4, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Whatever you say, but just for the sake of anybody that comes across this thread, I'm gonna make it clear again that there are no Greyhound buses with fluted sides that operate in the US, and they are very rare in Canada.
> 
> They doesn't exist, and they're illegal so it won't exist!
> 
> Thus I still believe it is bogus. And instead of trying to discuss the situation, people have tagged me as a "hater". Sigh.....


If they don't exist, then why are there pictures of them?

I'm going to take the word of the person who rode the bus over someone many miles away, even if it is "illogical." Especially since it's the holiday season, and weird things happen in order to add capacity.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Whatever you say, but just for the sake of anybody that comes across this thread, I'm gonna make it clear again that there are no Greyhound buses with fluted sides that operate in the US, and they are very rare in Canada.


This one has fluted sides:





greyhound 2673 Melvin Bernero by mbernero, on Flickr

So does this one:





greyhound 3012 Harrisburg Melvin Bernero by mbernero, on Flickr

There's a half dozen or more on that page that you linked.

I'm going to go ahead and trust the word of the person that was on the bus over some random dude on the internet. Has Jebr said, when you're trying to add capacity, things that "can't" happen find a way to happen.

And if for some reason she is wrong about the fluted sides, I'm sure she still got wet and still had the crappy experience that she wrote about, so how about you give it a rest?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course there's pictures of them! They _*used *_to exist! I rode them many times. But the last one was repainted in 2009, covering the fluted sides, and the last one was retired in 2012. Most were scrapped and the rest were sold to bus enthusiasts for cheap. Of course the ones that were sold would not have "GREYHOUND" written on the side.

Do you see any recent picture of a Greyhound bus with fluted sides in the USA? If not, then that just rpoved my point further.

The fact that Pionocat said, in Post #14, that she rode a bus that "had a fluter- like aluminum siding look" made me suspect that the bus was not a Greyhound bus, instead being a charter to add capacity.

When she said in Post #16 that "it had "greyhound" pastered" that instantly blew her "experience" wide open because that means she claims to have ridden a bus that *didn't exist on 21 December 2013*, the date that she claimed to have ridden Schedule 4702 on the Evansville-Saint Louis segment.

It didn't exist on the 21 December 2013. Nothing like it could have existed on the 21 December 2013.

OK, she could have been wrong about the fluted sides, maybe it didn't have fluted sides. But she also said that it looked like aluminum sides. I'm assuming she meant it had silver metallic sides, because on a bus, that looks like aluminum even though it's actually stainless steel. Again, it doesn't exist anymore.

Also, regarding the picture of "Greyhound 2673" that Melvin posted, the date appears to be mislabeled as 2007 because the bus following it is a 102A3 and the last Greyhound 102A3 was retired by 2005, most were retired 2001-2004.

The next picture, "Greyhound 3012", appears to be correctly labeled for 2004. This leads me to believe that many of the other MC-12 pictures were taken in 2004, because this bus type was still very common in that year. Mass retirement began in 2005, after the 102A3's had been retired.They were finally all retired in 2012, because Greyhound had up to 1,300 of them to get rid of.

Again, another piece of proof is that these buses are illegal to operate because they have no wheelchair lifts. I looked and there is no waiver for lack of wheelchair lifts, otherwise Greyhound would not have transffered such 102DL3's to Canada.

I'm sorry if I'm being annoying, but this just dosen't make sense! The only way to prove that Pianocat's experience is true, is to find a dispatch chart that says Schedule 4702 Atlanta-Saint Louis on 21 December 2013 was operated by a MC-12. And even if you could find such a dispatch chart, Greyhound would have to explain why they were operating an illegal bus in scheduled service.

The stuff that Jebr was talking about, I understand, but that doesn't mean you can make a scrapped and destroyed bus appear out of nowhere, and you can't just change the laws on a day's notice.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going to reiterate what I said in my previous post. The type of bus that she was on was not relevant to her experience. Her experience is what's relevant and that experience was bad. Again, most people don't know what type of vehicle they are on just that it is a bus, train, plane, ship, etc. She is obviously not a bus enthusiast. Additionally, most people when recalling information from a past event do not completely remember what they saw. The sides of the bus may have been fluted, they may not have been who knows as those details to her were not relevant to her experience. I believe Pianocat's experience happened given the totality of what she mentioned. I don't think she would waste her time as a new and valued member of this community to come here and make up a story like that. People value their credibility and I'm quite confident she values hers.

Finally, as was mentioned to you in another thread there are things called waivers allowing operators to get around laws when there are extenuating circumstances. Maybe that happened here. However, my money is that she doesn't remember what the bus looked like because it was not relevant to her experience.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2014)

Perhaps, Greyhound obtained a bus from some company to add capacity during the holiday period, and received a waiver to use it. And the phrase that you yourself used was "plastered" - that's different than "having Greyhound painted on the side"! I have seen many buses with signs saying "Amtrak". I would call the operator Amtrak, not XYZ Bus Company. I bet even you say you flew on American or Delta or United, not SkyWest or Mesa or Horizon Air, because you bought a ticket from the major airline. Perhaps Pianocat rode a bus that Greyhound contracted to use.

Unless you're an official Greyhound spokesman, you can not be certain if it's the truth or bogus. So please stop claiming it is bogus!

And for your information, the ICE and X2000 trains that Amtrak operated were illegal also, but Amtrak obtained a waiver so they could be used in revenue service for a certain period.


----------



## jebr (Jan 5, 2014)

Swadian,

Most of us here are not bus experts by any stretch. My knowledge of buses is simply what I've seen while traveling on buses. I couldn't recall specific bus types either, possibly even if I was prompted for them. And this is from someone who takes bus travel semi-regularly. We're looking at it mainly from what we've seen Amtrak be able to do (pull non-standard equipment out during peak periods) and apply that to Greyhound, since we're much more familiar with Amtrak operations than Greyhound operations.

Aside from that, however, take a step back from the details of the bus and ask: why would someone with dozens of posts have any desire to post a "fake" (according to you) account of what happened on a Greyhound trip? I can't think of any.

Again, pianocats is _not lying_ about her experience. Every detail may not be precise, but she's not lying about what she experienced when purchasing a Greyhound ticket and taking a bus _marketed_ by Greyhound. For the average passenger, it's irrelevant who owns the bus. It's a Greyhound route operated by Greyhound, no matter who owns the vehicle that Greyhound uses on that route.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2014)

Swadian, just drop it. You made your point earlier in the thread.

Obviously you don't like people implying that you don't know what you're talking about so why do you persist in telling others you don't believe them?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> The only way to prove that Pianocat's experience is true, is to find a dispatch chart that says Schedule 4702 Atlanta-Saint Louis on 21 December 2013 was operated by a MC-12. And even if you could find such a dispatch chart, Greyhound would have to explain why they were operating an illegal bus in scheduled service.


Nope.

I'll take her at her word, as is very nearly everyone else here.

You should take the hint and drop it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 5, 2014)

BTW, please don't quote Swadian in this thread. pianocat has him on ignore so she won't see his posts, but she can see what you quote.

Not directing this to anyone specific.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2014)

Swadian,

Not to pile on here, but you missed the entire point of my post.

Simply because someone cannot properly describe a bus doesn't mean that their entire post is bogus!

Yes, maybe you could say that the description of the bus is bogus, although IMHO even that is still too strong. But you cannot possibly declare that her entire experience is false simply because she failed to properly describe the type of bus she was on.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't you guys understand that I just want to know what's going on?! Look, I could drop it, but I don't know what's going on. OK, now I'm just going to assume this is not bogus. But I still want to know what happened, because I ride Greyhound a lot, and I want to know about the different types of buses.

You see, when Pionocat said that the bus had a window leak, I immediately thought it was a G4500, because that bus is known for window leaks. When I linked a picture of a G4500, she said itwasn't close to what she rode. That baffled me because the only other Greyhound that has window flaws is the C2045, which is very rare but it could be used in holiday season. Problem is, the C2045 looks like a square G4500, it really don't look that different.

So basically, I ruled out the G4500 and the C2045. What else could it be? The other Greyhound buses have never reported window flaws.

You see, I'm not trying to cause trouble, I'm just trying to find out the good buses and the bad buses. Every bus fan does. Just like how every railfan whats to know what railcar leaks and what railcar doesn't.

Since Pianocat is angry at me and blocked me, I'm gonna have to conclude that if Pionocat was not talking bogus, then this bus was not a Greyhound bus, instead it was a charter bus with *silversides and a wheelchair lift* that Greyhound used for the holiday season and decided to put a big decal on the side saying "GREYHOUND" instead of painting the bus into regular Greyhound colours. And the driver was probably a charter driver who wasn't as good as a Greyhound driver so he went too fast in bad weather and barely ran safely to Saint Louis.

Anybody that thinks I'm a "hater" should note that I was the one who answered all of Pionocat's questions in a previous thread. And when her complaints first came in, I worked to link different pictures of Greyhound coaches to try and determine which buses leak and which buses don't.

Unfortunately, Pianocat blocked me so I cannot ask further questions like the seating and amenitied inside the bus, or the driver's uniform.

Please note that the MC-12 was only produced for Greyhound, so Greyhound could not have chartered this model from another company. It could've been another model with silversides that the charter company had.

Also, there is *no waiver* for the wheelchair lift. However, there are silversides bus models with wheelchair lifts available, I assume that this is what Greyhound chartered.

In the end I have failed to determine which model this was that had a leaking window. hboy:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2014)

If you were truly interested in finding out, you'd apologize and stop saying that she's "talking bogus".


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 5, 2014)

RyanS said:


> If you were truly interested in finding out, you'd apologize and stop saying that she's "talking bogus".


Look, I helped Pionocat all the way until she starting talking things that made no sense! Why would I apologize to someone that calls me a "hater" after all that time I spent typing up all those posts?! Just dig up that old thread and look! I had tried to help!

I'm done with this thread!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2014)

Why would you apologize? BECAUSE YOU REPEATEDLY CALLED HER A LIAR!!!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > If you were truly interested in finding out, you'd apologize and stop saying that she's "talking bogus".
> ...


Swadian,

Please go back and reread this topic. At no time did she call you a "hater". You started things by calling her experience bogus.

Look, I understand to some extent that you would like to know more about the bus. But the simple fact is that she can't tell you more than what she did. That doesn't make her experience bogus. Yes, maybe she's wrong about the type of bus that she picked out of a picture lineup. But that doesn't mean that she wasn't uncomfortable with the speed that the bus was going. It doesn't mean that she didn't get dripped on.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I'm late to throw my input here. Personally I'm not 100 percent an expert on Greyhound buses, but it is possible for buses to be reactivated if the demand or something happens requires such a decision to happen. I also doubt most of the 1400+ MC-12s went to scrap, since there are videos of them running for other companies.


----------

